# stained glass



## john1158 (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone here make any????
i just started but i think it will be nice to add to my chainmail and what not....
i have only made a few items so far but ill post pics up soon.....


----------



## drunken marauder (Nov 23, 2009)

Hows the glass coming?? Am considering taking a class on making beads and center pieces..


----------

